# Kurt Cobain's Bong



## freerein (May 15, 2008)

I just joined so I thought I'd share this story and a photo and get to know the community here a little more. 

Kurt Cobain's Bong?

I have it. My brother found it at his house and gave it to me. He was doing some work there and found behind the waterheater. I was offered alot of money for it but just couldn't sell it. I consider it priceless. There is a little glass thing on the side that has a picture of Peppe' le Pew sp? on it. I have never tried to smoke thru it and it is more of a conversation piece then a smoking device. I am going to put it in a display box with a light someday. 

Here is the photos

Cheers


----------



## mawth420 (May 15, 2008)

no way!


----------



## freerein (May 15, 2008)

Way.  I am also close friend of the owner of the studio where Kurt recorded his platinum albums. www.robertlangstudios.com  I brought the bong there and played thru Kurts special Marshall amp with his settings as a way to celebrate his life and to see if we could bring back his spirit.  There are ghosts in that studio.   It was way way cool.


----------



## Bukshot911 (May 15, 2008)

dude no Fn way you have Kurts bong. theres just no way.


----------



## mawth420 (May 15, 2008)

That's awesome.I don't have any cool storys like that.


----------



## freerein (May 15, 2008)

Bukshot911 said:
			
		

> dude no Fn way you have Kurts bong. theres just no way.


 
I wouldn't say it was if it wasn't, but, you don't know me, so you'll just have to trust me on this. I don't share this with many people and this place deserves the opportunity to at least see what it looks like.  It really is a nice piece of artwork.  I need to remain anonymous for obvious reasons. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 15, 2008)

NO WAY! that's exactly what I was thinking! No F***n way!

thats way better than finding a couple of grams of opium taped to the bottom of a drawer!

that is so cool to have this bong! don't let his x find out!!!! LOL


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 15, 2008)

Priceless!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 15, 2008)

no way.... if so id be scared to break it!!!!!!!


----------



## mojosat (May 15, 2008)

<--puts on waders


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2008)

Spark that big baby up!  

I don't care who it belonged to.  Right now it's just gathering dust.  

Hit it!


----------



## Dubbaman (May 15, 2008)

LOL if so keep it as is man there may be some DNA left on it and we can clone him back Jurrasic park style. Kick @$$ D) mang that would be one piece id love to have in a collection too.


----------



## freerein (May 15, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> LOL if so keep it as is man there may be some DNA left on it and we can clone him back Jurrasic park style. Kick @$$ D) mang that would be one piece id love to have in a collection too.


 
 This is another reason I would never use it.    I have it wrapped in a blanket until I build a display case.  I want to decorate the case in a way that also will be a tribute to him.  I was thinking of pointing a light straight down the moputh piece of the bong so it will shine thru the colored glass ornaments attached at the bottom.  I am going to start collecting photo's to laminate on the display case too.


----------



## freerein (May 15, 2008)

mojosat said:
			
		

> <--puts on waders


 
Ya lost me there.  Please explain, oh I get it. I am just a bunch of shite and you need your waders to post a reply.   I certainly don't need to puff up a story like this to get attention.  I just wanted to share the photos with those who could appreciate it and if you don't, well go ahead and put on your waders and go shite yourself.


----------



## lyfr (May 15, 2008)

freerein said:
			
		

> I have never tried to smoke thru it


  what's wrong man, scared Kurt's gonna come back and get'ya for snatchin his bong?   dude there's enough pics of Kurt partying, if that's his bong there's apic of him using it somewhere...i'd get it to seperate yourself from the rest of the "once in a lifetime, your never gonna believe it!"  people runnin around.  I actually hope it is his bong cause you sound like you have the kind of respect for Kurt that would be required in owning(stumbling upon shall we say?) such a piece


----------



## freerein (May 15, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> what's wrong man, scared Kurt's gonna come back and get'ya for snatchin his bong? dude there's enough pics of Kurt partying, if that's his bong there's apic of him using it somewhere...i'd get it to seperate yourself from the rest of the "once in a lifetime, your never gonna believe it!" people runnin around. I actually hope it is his bong cause you sound like you have the kind of respect for Kurt that would be required in owning(stumbling upon shall we say?) such a piece


 
It's way too big for my lungs plus the glass bowl is broken and I would have to mess with it to make it workable.  I am not sure if weed was all that was smoked thru it either and it would be very stale tasting without giving it a good cleaning which would REALLY be the wrong thing to do. This was found after Kirk left us and it would of thrown away by whoever bought the house so I basically saved it for posterity.  I am a Seattle native, a musician, producer, and part of the studio that he recorded all his great music so I feel Kurt wanted me to have this and that is why I would never sell it.  I was going to get it certified by friends who knew him, but I thought that would be in poor taste so I just leave it alone.  It doesn't matter if people believe me or not and like I said I just thought it would be fun to share something like this because it is totally relative to what this forum is all about.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 15, 2008)

Nice bro... All i have to say is ... BIG SAFE!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 15, 2008)

And also, you should get some high def pics of that thing profesional style... And also contact HIGH TIMES IM SURE THEY WOULD WRITE A BIG PIECE ABOUT IT..
FOR REAL THO


----------



## lyfr (May 15, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> And also contact HIGH TIMES IM SURE THEY WOULD WRITE A BIG PIECE ABOUT IT..
> FOR REAL THO


   i thing your doin the right thing by not publisizing(?).  Kurt has already been in the pubic enoughIMO...besides, you dont want to come home to a mob, or a couple idiots with a gun and buzz!JMO


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 15, 2008)

No one said that he had to reveal hew he was.. It would just be cool to send in some high def pictures with a little bio. to high times for everyone to admire...


----------



## mojosat (May 15, 2008)

Your brother found it at his house behind a water heater, but he wanted you to have it? Come on
When we were kids, my brother painted a rock red and told me it was from Mars, and I believed him. Just because I believed it does not mean it was true. I'm not trying to pick on ya, you just remind me of that guy in half-baked who was convinced he had Jerry Garcia's ashes around his kneck.

Even if it did come from his home then you took something that A. either belonged to the new owners, or B. rightfully belongs to his estate.

Why would you want to idolize that guy anyway? He was without a doubt, a talented and influential songwriter, but he was also a selfish sod that left his kid without a father by taking the easy way out because gosh fame and money are so tough.

Again sorry if it seems like I am raining on your parade and if it makes you happy then uber cool, just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 15, 2008)

I got chongs bong.....well I think its his but I have yet to get him identified in a lineup w it. 







If it is his, man i would take care of it. cool story of the bong save no matter whos it is in my opinion.


----------



## smokybear (May 15, 2008)

Great find. Definitely treasure it. Its truly a priceless piece. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## freerein (May 16, 2008)

mojosat said:
			
		

> Again sorry if it seems like I am raining on your parade and if it makes you happy then uber cool, just playing devil's advocate.


 
My brother was demoing the house taking crap to the dump. The place was vacated.  My brother doesn't smoke and definately wasn't lying and before he decided to just toss it thought I would like to have it. I don't idolize the fact that he shot himself in the head of course and agree it was a dumb thing to do. 

I am a musician, appreciate some of his music and also understood he suffered from chronic pain such as I do we also have that in common. You actually think the estate would even want this thing?  I really doubt it.  I am not going to feel guilty one bit about it. I will probably donate it to a museum some day or give it back to the family if they want it.  I am not interested in trying to make money or create some kind of fame from it. Just havin a little show and tell fun. It's not like I wake up every morning and have a meditation session with it. I bring it out and look at it a few times a year.  No need to make a negative vibe out of it unless you just cant help yourself and enjoy being the devil's advocate and if that makes you happy well UBER COOL   

Cheers


----------



## stunzeed (May 16, 2008)

freerein said:
			
		

> I just joined so I thought I'd share this story and a photo and get to know the community here a little more.
> 
> Kurt Cobain's Bong?
> 
> ...


 
I am friends with some of Kurts cousins but thats as close as I have came. That and I was in the same Juvenile detention center that Courtney Love was in in Eugene Oregon (Angry Kid).  His cousins used to live in Springfield Oregon but have grown up and we have lost touch. Thanks for sharing.

Stunzeed..


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 16, 2008)

i wish i had his bong.... but then my friends would never believe me.



If i told hick i had kurts bong he wouldnt believe me either so its cool dood.

take care of it man


----------



## GeezerBudd (May 16, 2008)

I had Cindy's bong for a while.
Cindy was'nt anybody famous but I just loved her like crazy-but it was'nt to be....
I guess cindy left it in her apartment when she moved out.Then I moved into her apartment cause it was smaller than the one I had and I found that bluish green acrylic JoBong sitting in the corner of the closet.
I cleaned it up good-then dirtied it up good-it worked fine.
Sometime later I got a hold of Cindy(can't remember how) and gracefully and inconspiculously snuck it back to her at her parents house(was I daring or what?!)
It's been years and I still remember most of it.
I was probably excited then as freerein is now.
Cheers,
Geez.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2008)

Haha funny story geezerbud!


----------



## GeezerBudd (May 16, 2008)

And totally true-lol


----------



## freerein (Oct 24, 2019)

WOW Forgot all about this post.  Kurt's Bong is still safe with me and it's been hidden away for the last decade.  Trying to decide what to do with it.  Not interested in fame or fortune because it would disrespect what Kurt was all about.   Still need to build a safe display case,  I have it out on display in my room where no one is going to knock it over.


----------

